# Just beginning.. Help..



## Em1978 (Dec 27, 2008)

Im just at the beginning of what you are all going through.. I was wondering if someone could give me some advice.. 

We have been trying for a baby since January 2008 which I know is not that long, but I have had a blood test for Progesterone level 

and though the Dr did not tell me what the exact result was, I was told the level was low and this shows I have not ovulated.. I am 

to do another test on day 21 again and then if this is low, should hopefully be referred to the Gynaecologist.. 

Can anyone tell me approximately what will happen after this..    I feel so stupid, as just dont know what to expect..

Will Clomid be offered to me and do we have to pay for this??

Help..

Em..xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Em

Sorry to hear ur results came back low hun  hope ur day 21's are better  x

I can tell u what happened after i got refereed but remember every clinic is different so it might not be the same for u.

After my blood results came back i wasn't ovulating, i was referred to the gynae & had an appointment sent out within a month. At our first appointment we had to answer a load of question (mainly about our background's, Illnesses in the family etc) then we were prescribed 3 months worth of clomid to take on day 2-6 of my cycle & given a blood form to have another day 21 done in the_* last*_ month on clomid to see if it had helped me 2 ovulate. After i had finished all 3 courses of clomid i had 2 wait about 2 months for our follow up appointment (clomid stays in ur system for approx 60 day after taking ur last pill) then at the follow up i was given another 3 months worth of clomid. The rest is history as they say 

Although this is how it was with me, some clinics prefer u 2 have u tubes checked first before they prescribe u clomid. Its really nothing to worry about hun 

With regards to having 2 pay...R u on the NHS or going private?! x

Sorry i cant help anymore

Take Care 
Nikki x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Em,

Hope you get your referral  

I think clomid is usually given if you don't ovulate or if you don't ovulate every time.  I didn't ovulate before and so the fertility consultant I saw put us straight on a clomid ovulation induction programme.  Good news is I am now ovulating fine, hoping a bfp will come along soon.

I am at a really good clinic and I would recommend checking out the ones in the local area to you in case you have a choice as to where the doctor refers you to.  It is a postcode lottery for clomid as well, I get my clomid on the NHS as well as mutliple scans per cycle and the 21 day blood test at the IVF clinic.  I would say I've found that being at the IVF clinic is better than just going to the regular hospital for scans as they really understand what you are going through and they let whoever is also at the appointment come in to the scan as well.  Regular hospital wouldn't let anyone come in with me when I had a scan there even though they do when you are pregnant.

I'd also recommend going on your local area thread because they can give you an idea about the different clinics and consultants even though they are probably having different treatment.

I really wish that everyone else would be getting such good care as this so hope you are with a good clinic,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh yes I also had to have a lap & dye (laproscopy) before the clomid was given.  I was glad that I had this done because they found there was also a problem with one of my tubes and I've now been put on the IVF wait list for my area.  I'd honestly say that I don't like hospitals or operations but it wasn't too bad at all and I'm glad I know where I stand rather than thinking that there's a possibility that both tubes are blocked & also getting my hopes up every month when actually there is also something else wrong

I had to have a scan before this to check for endo and fibroids

Hope this helps


----------



## Em1978 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you all for that info.. I will be going with the NHS as much as possible, as money is very tight.. I just spoke to my GP and my 

actual progesterone level on day 21 was 6.9 and I was told it should be over 30 if I have ovulated.. Fingers crossed for a better 

result next time.. Ill check out my local thread for local clinics with a good reputation..

Im off to look up clomid availability in my area now..

Speak soon..xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi 

Just a comment from my own experience. Do you have long cycles 
Mine has been about 30-35 days long, so I have bloods taken on day 21 and day 28, just to cover me if I ov later to get the right result.

I would say that each area is different and some GP's aren't completely up to speed with IF issues. Your GP should only do basic tests (as they have done) for a few months and then refer you to the clinic or hosp (depending on how your local PCT works)

Loads of luck for the future


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Em   

Have you had any other tests with your GP? We were referred on the NHS and from beginning to end it took about 8/9 months.

When you go to see a specialist they usually refer you for a scan to check for pcos (very likely if your not ovualting) a HSg to check your tubes and a SA for your DP/DH

Like Shellebelle say's if you have long cycles you will need to have your bloods taken accordingly. My cycles varied from 29 to 50+ days so i never knew if or when i had ovulated.

Nikki xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Come and chat in the main clomid thread hun we all here to help!

Your more than welcome!

xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Em 

I'm quite new here too, but already feeling like one of the family thanks to the girls here 

I'll keep this as brief as possible: I had a load of tests done at my local hospital - DH had a sa done, also. Results of blood tests suggested I needed a HSG, to check my tubes and uterus. Uterus was fine - 1 tube was [is] blocked, though. DH sa came back showing 'poor motility'. Then we waitted for our referral to the fertility clinic.

That 1st appt at the clinic this month, we both completed a questionnaire like the one mentioned above.. briefly discussed the results of our previous tests and then I was prescribed 3 cycles of Clomid [50mg] - at that point, I was also added to the IVF waiting list. They said it is 12 months waiting, but that they would take the date back to when we started tests.. so we are awaiting June 09 start.

At day 12 of this, my first cycle of Clomid, I had an internal scan which showed that I also have PCO mainly in my one ovary. This didn't change anything with re to the Clomid - they told me I had 2 lovely follies, one was 20mm and the other smaller [can't remember exactly what she said that measured at!] and home I came for lots of fun 

One thing I will say and from what I have been told, it is NOT the same for every one, but just as a warning.. the HSG procedure, to check my tubes etc, was extremely painful. I feel it my duty to warn you of that, so that you can prepare of need be.. BUT.. as I said, it isn't like that for all women. The main pain was the ink trying to get through my blocked tube. I swore. A lot. lol

Hope it all goes well for you, Em! Might see you over on the Clomid threads soon! 

ps - Don't EVER feel 'stupid'. We've been ttc for 5+years and I have millions of questions.. some of the answers I feel I should know already, but then I am very new to the 'treatment' side of things and no, I don't know all the answers.. which is a big part of why I am here  I've had LOADS of help from people here.. as you will. Ask away! and good luck Xx


----------



## Em1978 (Dec 27, 2008)

Everyone is so helpful..  Thank you..

Can someone help with the abbreviations though..

What are HSG, DH, SA, DP, follies?? 

In response to Shellbelle, my cycle has been 28 days for around 5 months now, although my last cycle was 34 days and the bleeding I have is almost not worth the effort..

I just purchased a load of ovulation tests so will be doing my own home testing now as well..

Do any of you know about any herbal remedies to try..

I am looking now to my next test and will hopefully see different results.. Thank you everyone.. Speak soon..xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Em
Yep, the abbreviations confused me when I started, but you'll get used to them...
HSG - Is a procedure where they inject dye through your tubes to check if they are blocked.  The alternative to this is a laparoscopy and dye which is done under general anaesthetic and is more thorough than the HSG, as it also checks the womb lining (for endemetriosis, etc).  You may not need either of these procedures, but if you get offered one have it done, no matter how scared you are.  In the 6 months after having these procedures I have heard that the chances of conceiving are doubled!!! Something to do with the dye clearing out your tubes.
DH = Dear Husband  DP = Dear Partner  DS = Dear Son  DD = Dear Daughter (Don't ask me why, we're all  )
SA = Semen Analysis - Yep, your dh's little swimmers will need to be checked too.  Well, it's only fair after all the probing and blood tests we have to endure  
Follies - Well, they're the little follicles in your ovaries that pop out your eggies.
Can I just suggest a couple of things, whilst you are in the early stages... try to make sure that your weight is in the healthy range.  If you are put on Clomid, you will put on weight, so it's best to make a head start.  Also, you will only be offered a lap & dye if you are in the normal weight range.  Otherwise it's the HSG, because they won't want to give you a general.
Secondly - start charting your temperatures each morning.  You can buy little kits from Boots that contain a thermometer.  This will tell you if you are ovulating.  And believe me, once you start treatment, you are going to want to know if it is working or not - otherwise it just drives you  
There is a book called 'Taking Charge of your Fertility' by Toni Weschler.  We Clomid girls call it our bible because it is just brilliant, and demystifies the whole process of fertility and ovulation.  I highly recommend it.  You can a copy from ebay.
More than anything, stay   
I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## Em1978 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats all brilliant help.. Thanks..

My BMI is 22 now, so Im in the normal weight range.. Ive been doing my temp daily for 4 months already and have yet to see a peak at any point.. .. I will be sure to take any treatment or investigations offered.. I will go look for that book now as well.. Thank you..xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Argh!  Look at me.. been here 5 mins and already thinking I'm a Pro! Sorry, Em.. I should have explained the abbreviations [thanks, MistyW] It didn't take long for me to pick them up and I'm sure you will get used to them right away 

Also, the HSG.. REALLY did NOT mean to 'put you off'. It's incredibly important to have it done [IF they say you need one, which you might not!] It's just that no one warned me how painful it could possbly be. I'm not easily scared.. but the opportunity for a little 'light mental preparation' might have been nice!  Lots of women have no pain at all though and say it's like nothing more than an extended pap smear, so I am sorry if I frightened you with that 

My BMI is also 22.. I was told that was perfect. Hmm.. I wonder how it is now, after Christmas and 20 too many slices of gateux?? 

Good luck, Em!


----------



## Em1978 (Dec 27, 2008)

No worries.. Id rather be prepared and know itll hurt a little.. Thanks for all your help..xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Em - I am having reflexology and have found this really helps to ovulate, I am in one of those health cash back plans so I get some of the money back each time I go so this makes it a bit cheaper.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Em It should say it on your info sheet, but take a couple of painkillers about half an hour before the procedure   I had mild cramping/pressure while they were doing it and then found out one of the tubes was slightly blocked so this could have been the reason for pressure


----------



## Em1978 (Dec 27, 2008)

Jenny W.. Whats that cash back plan you mentioned.. How do you get that organised.. I have a neighbour who does reflexology, so I will chat with her and get some organised..

Thanks..


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

The cash back plan is one of those where you get dental and optical cover - you know money back for glasses and things.  The one I am in is called Leeds Hospital Fund but I think there are lots of different ones about and you need to check how much they will pay for reflexology.


----------

